# legal / ethics question



## niffur (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is any legal or ethical issues surrounding practicing outside of the area in which you took your depth exam? I am under the impression that it shouldn't matter- does anyone know anything different?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2007)

^ That's a state to state issue. Check your board's rules and regs. Some are pretty restrictive, others let you practice in whatever you're competent in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Most states are general practice states - when they issue your license, it is for a professional engineer and does not indicate your 'discipline' by the registration. Some states, like california, license you by specific discplines (e.g. civil, geotechnical, mechanical). There is a very specific scope of work for which they may sign and seal documents.

You need to read the rules for your state as to what they consider to be the 'standard' for competency to be able to sign and seal or make engineering certifications. By and large the nature of the exam items that you passed do not matter; however, your education and experience that you are leveraging to demonstrate competency do.

I hope this helps some.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2007)

> Some states, like california, license you by specific discplines


Vermont is a stickler for that. :smileyballs:


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 22, 2007)

By depth I assume you mean the afternoon portion of the exam? So you're asking if you passed the EE-power if you can/should practice in communications or computers, etc. As far as I know there are no specific regulations prohibiting you from practicing outside of your depth area. However it is unethical to practice in an area that you are not competent in. What you're competent in is going to be a judgement call on your part, but it would be good to have some proof of your competency in case it comes into question (i.e. "I have x number of credits or years of experience in y").


----------



## niffur (Dec 22, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> By depth I assume you mean the afternoon portion of the exam? So you're asking if you passed the EE-power if you can/should practice in communications or computers, etc. As far as I know there are no specific regulations prohibiting you from practicing outside of your depth area. However it is unethical to practice in an area that you are not competent in. What you're competent in is going to be a judgement call on your part, but it would be good to have some proof of your competency in case it comes into question (i.e. "I have x number of credits or years of experience in y").


I agree on using competency as a measure of what you can contribute to. However I feel like a P.E. should be able to do a job that isn't necessarily directly reflected in his or her experience or examination area. As long as they have convinced themselves that they have either been trained (self-trained or otherwise) in a specific area, a P.E. should be able to do a job in that area. Right?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, I agree with what you're saying, within reason. For example I wouldn't see a power EE working on controls as an issue. But an EE stamping designs for a bridge would be a different story. I only bring up the issue of having proof of competency because if something goes wrong it's your ass on the line. Even if that proof is simply, "I read this reference on the subject". Just my opinion, though, and not legal advice.


----------



## niffur (Dec 22, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> Yes, I agree with what you're saying, within reason. For example I wouldn't see a power EE working on controls as an issue. But an EE stamping designs for a bridge would be a different story. I only bring up the issue of having proof of competency because if something goes wrong it's your ass on the line. Even if that proof is simply, "I read this reference on the subject". Just my opinion, though, and not legal advice.


Agreed - I'm mostly talking about intradiscipline subspecialties. I would definitely consider going outside your broad area of engineering (electrical, civil, mechanical) if you aren't qualified as such as crossing the line.


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 23, 2007)

niffur said:


> Agreed - I'm mostly talking about intradiscipline subspecialties. I would definitely consider going outside your broad area of engineering (electrical, civil, mechanical) if you aren't qualified as such as crossing the line.


i see it mostly like a mechanical should be able to do the electrical portions of plans as it pertains to the equipment and or lighting scheme in a building. or even a mechanical doing steel work as i specifically remember the core classes in which steel beams and posts were taught, but like the other poster - i wouldn't want a chem-e stamping a bridge i'd drive across unless hed been doing that for 20 years or so.


----------

